# Caller ID- displsy on TV?



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

we still get our phone line thru the cable provider - they provide incoming Caller ID popup on the screen through their stb. After replacing their dvr with a Bolt+, we miss not having that handy feature. Please add to the wish list!


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

i have no clue how TiVo would even implements that given the have no access to the phone data and given it is PII i suspect wouldn't be allowed it :-( (i remember hacking my UK series 1 to do it - ahh fond memories), but good suggestion nonetheless


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

As far as I know, it's a data bit passed in the video signal, combined with a setting in the phone service profile. Not all cable co's provide it, so the cost/benefit is likely a barrier. But as an option it would be nice.

On a related note, I bought an RCA tv in 1975 that had that feature way back then. The tv had a phone jack on the back panel, and required a phone jack splitter to run a separate cord to the tv. Of course, customer had to also have caller id on their phone line - this back in the day when it was not a standard feature.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone still have a POTS line?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Does anyone still have a POTS line?


Yep--among other reasons, it's cheaper for me to purchase both my DSL and landline than simply to purchase the DSL alone.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bradleys said:


> Does anyone still have a POTS line?


Still using one. Minimum service for $24/month.

Guy across the street still has 1Mbps DSL also.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo's don't have modems anymore, so it would need to use some sort of USB device.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Though it might be possible to display incoming cell phone call info on a "smart" TV using an app on the phone. I see my LG TV broadcasting some "alljoyn" announcements, which appears to have something to do with the "internet of things". The only difficulty would be squeezing information out of LG about how to use it .


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

In my case, where a single provider is providing my voip phone and tv, it's easier to enable the data intonthe video stream. If using separate providers, cell, or no cable - there has to be a means to get the information bits to the tv display. E.g. Some input port onnthe tv, bluetooth, etc. In my case, the incoming caller name and number was temporarily inserted as a pop up in the cable signal displayed in a box at upper left of screen. I could turn that off in the stb menu.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a BlueTooth protocol for getting caller ID info from a cell phone. I don't think TiVos have BT receivers though. The original Slide remote was BT and it required a dongle. The newer remotes use a different RF technology that's not BT.


----------



## karen0901 (Feb 5, 2017)

Leo privacy is a best 'applock' application for people who are useing andriod phone.It is running very fast than other applock application.Fast working and good background.You can also change the theme and accelerate your phone with boost feature.And There is a new function. Private browsing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo's don't have modems anymore, so it would need to use some sort of USB device.


Or support something like this...? NCID - Network Caller ID


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think if there was really a big call for something like this then someone would make a device that just plugged into the HDMI and overlaid the caller ID. The HDMI spec allows for overlay, even on encrypted sources. 

But no one makes such a device, which means that no one thinks there is a market for such a device.


----------

